# 97 75 hp Mercury outboard problem -wont turn over



## evan m (Dec 30, 2012)

I cranked my outboard yesterday, it hadn't run it in about three weeks and the battery was dead.  Charged it up yesterday and it cranked and started fine.  Went to take it out today and it wouldn't turn over.  After a few attempted cranks it was out of juice again.  Its been on the charger for about five hours but wont turn over.  Batteries only about six months old.  Not sure if it is really choking, like when you choke it and it sputters an you know their is gas in it.  It wont get to that point.  Any suggestions?   

Thank you!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bad battery .... try a different one...

Pull the cowling and see if if the choke solenoid/linkage is moving ...


If you give the Model number of the motor ...it will help so we know what motor you have ... there are many '97 75 hp models...


----------



## Redbow (Dec 31, 2012)

I would try another battery first also..Good luck..


----------



## evan m (Jan 1, 2013)

I Gave it a twenty four hour charge and it cranked.  Thanks for all the help. But you think the batteries is bad? Should I take it back to the shop I got it from?


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 1, 2013)

Batteries go bad all the time .... cells short ... plates come disconnected ... other stuff I'm sure ... 

If your battery does take a full charge and hold it ... then I would be concerned ... 

The best way to "keep" a battery is ... at full charge is with a regulated trickle charger ...


----------



## bckwzlineman (Jan 7, 2013)

Mine did this once. Changed battery cables she started first turn of the key


----------



## Johnny Reb (Jan 7, 2013)

bckwzlineman said:


> Mine did this once. Changed battery cables she started first turn of the key



^^^This

Check your cables! I had the same problem with a 2002 Yamaha. The cables get corrosion that starts at the terminals on the inside of the wire harness and moves up thru the harness. Not very noticeable on the outside.  I replaced my cables and started on first bump of the key.


----------



## evan m (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the help everyone!

I tried a brand new battery and I tried a new battery cable they didnt fix the proble.  Whats next?  Take it to the shop?


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 12, 2013)

Did you clean or replace the ground cable? The ground causes more problems on outboards than the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 12, 2013)

positive is a bad word?


----------



## evan m (Feb 13, 2013)

I took a new battery cable and ran it from the engine to the battery, still the same, wouldnt turn over.  I didnt clean anyting, the new battery cable wasnt new but the guy said it worked.

Do I need to clean where the ground is on the motor?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 13, 2013)

You didn't happen to crank the motor when the battery charger was still hooked up did you? 

I did it once on a 200hp. Found out from the mechanic that it will blow the power pack. 

Hope not for you.

Here's what I would do.

1)Make sure it's getting gas. Primer bulb pumped up hard. 

2) Check kill switch

3) Pull cowling off and breather. Open up the carb bowl bottom screw and see what color the gas is. If it's white or off colored you need the carbs cleaned. Ethanol poisoning.

4) Check fuses in the engine compartment.

5) Pull a spark plug and have someone bump the motor to see if your getting spark but cover the plug hole with a rag so you don't get painted with gas and oil. If your not getting spark it's probably the power pack.

Good luck.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh. Sorry. Just won't turn over. 

Is your starter bendix up on the flywheel? Could have froze up.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 13, 2013)

I had one and the ground on the side of the starter was loose. It was over outta site and ya couldn't see it !! Sometimes it would crank....sometimes it wouldn't !! Had me stumped fer awhile !!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 15, 2013)

evan m said:


> I took a new battery cable and ran it from the engine to the battery, still the same, wouldnt turn over.  I didnt clean anyting, the new battery cable wasnt new but the guy said it worked.
> 
> Do I need to clean where the ground is on the motor?



Yes, the ground is as important as the hot. If you have a weak connection on one it motor will not go.

I see more problems from bad grounds than bad hots on outboards. 

Check the battery for 12 1/2 volts. 
Put the meter on batt and start it. See how much voltage drops.


----------



## Fluxus (Feb 20, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Oh. Sorry. Just won't turn over.
> 
> Is your starter bendix up on the flywheel? Could have froze up.



I would definitely check to see if your starter was engaging the flywheel.  My Mercury 150's starter is currently getting repaired due to this exact problem.


----------

